# 90853-One of our Psychologists



## jennyherod (Jan 25, 2011)

One of our Psychologists will soon begin doing group therapy. I have seen that Medicare and Medicaid both pay...but I am confused about the units. Does anyone know if 90853 is for one hour, 30 mins. etc.? I have seen that a typical session is 60-120 mins. Also, my understanding is that 8-12 individuals allowed in the group?
Thanks


----------



## ashleykinsey (Oct 29, 2015)

Where did you find the information about how many people can be in the group?


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 29, 2015)

Its not a time specific code (ie no per xx min/hrs in code description) so its 1 unit regardless of time


----------

